# Another bedding question...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

My mom gave me an opened bag of bedding. It's called Eco-Bedding. Looks like shredded recycled paper. It's been in the house the whole time it's been opened, but it's been next to her parrot cages. Should I use it? Or toss it? I'm just worried about bugs and disease. I know her parrots are all healthy and don't appear to have any mites or anything, but I'm still worried. It's a nice big bag and looks like good stuff. It'd be a shame to throw it away, but I don't want to risk our new meece.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If you're concerned, you can bake it, or freeze it.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

How do I go about that? How cold or hot does it need to be and for how long?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Any regular freezer, over night will do the trick.

And for baking, between 170 and 200 degrees for an hour or two is plenty of time.
If it's just shredded paper, it should be fine to bake it in the over at that temp.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Freezer should be longer than overnight, IMO. I think a few days in the freezer is best.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I put my bedding in the freezer for a week to be safe because I ended up with beasties from the pet shop I got it from before!Baking it might be the faster option :lol: Well, compared to what I do anyway :lol:


----------

